# Business maps on google



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

I had 3 business maps on google one is were i live which is fine,i was told that i could list other maps in areas i work in if i have the house owners permission (shouldnt listen to friends)
So i used my x girlfriends house, and also a freinds house in the other location
Now ive been told by a company that is doing my website i should remove them asap because its not allowed and i would get banned by google?
I have now removed them as i trust there advice is correct
Just wondering if anybody else has any info on this?
Cheers al:thumb:


----------

